#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Soldaat van Oranje afgelast wegens storing, oorzaak?

## Gast1401081

Wie weet er meer?

http://www.telegraaf.nl/prive/999477...=filmenuitgaan

----------


## showband

eh, misschien is de oorlog afgelopen.  :Wink:

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Mijn gevoel zegt als er iemand van de productie op dit forum aanwezig is, hij zich " in stilte zal hullen".  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Lala

Denk willen ze de voorstelling cancellen er toch er toch wel een aardig probleempje zijn. Misschien draaide de draaischijf niet meer?

----------


## mvdwerff

De speciale kabelboom die geknapt is? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## frederic

Een technisch probleem zal het niet zijn. Daar leggen ze geen productie voor stil.
Daar bestaan veel backup mechanismen voor.

Afwezigheid van hoofdartist? Bepaalde rekeningen niet betaald?

----------


## moderator

... orkest/cast/crew met spuitpoep?
... Twijfels over de Duitse groenteboer?
... Draaischijf wil nie draaien nie?
... Probleem met de showautomatisering?

Naast dat de onderwerptitel de lading niet dekt, (update: aangepast) is het toch niet geheel ongebruikelijk dat er een paar keer per jaar een theater voorstelling niet doorgaat wegens "een" oorzaak?

...Kan me een keer in het oude luxor herinneren dat na de pauze m'n frontlicht uitviel wegens een dimmerstoring, was ook een vervroegd einde van de show....

De reden die Showband aandraagt is wel de meest briljante, de oorzaken die Frederic aanhaalt zijn wellicht zijn persoonlijke overdenkingen maar pijnlijk om te lezen. Er wordt namelijk geïnsinueerd dat de producent zijn zaakjes niet goed op orde heeft
Dat lijkt mij zonder inhoudelijke kennis van zaken een lasterlijke uitlating.

Zoiets moeten we, hoewel ongetwijfeld goed bedoeld, niet willen!!!

----------


## @lex

> De speciale kabelboom die geknapt is?







> Een technisch probleem zal het niet zijn. Daar leggen ze geen productie voor stil.
> Daar bestaan veel backup mechanismen voor.
> 
> Afwezigheid van hoofdartist? Bepaalde rekeningen niet betaald?



Al eerder werden er (geheel andere) voorstellingen gecancelled vanwege technische problemen. Door de veiligheidskwesties rond de geavanceerde producties gebeurt het steeds vaker dat voorstellingen geannulleerd worden. Niet omdat het technisch gezien niet mogelijk is maar omdat doorgaan vaak gepaard gaat met het moeten omzeilen van beveiligingen en dit brengt grotere risico's met zich mee. Ik kan me op deze voorstelling indenken dat handmatig (voor zover al mogelijk) draaien geen optie is.

@lex

----------


## frederic

> Al eerder werden er (geheel andere) voorstellingen gecancelled vanwege technische problemen. Door de veiligheidskwesties rond de geavanceerde producties gebeurt het steeds vaker dat voorstellingen geannulleerd worden. Niet omdat het technisch gezien niet mogelijk is maar omdat doorgaan vaak gepaard gaat met het moeten omzeilen van beveiligingen en dit brengt grotere risico's met zich mee. Ik kan me op deze voorstelling indenken dat handmatig (voor zover al mogelijk) draaien geen optie is.
> 
> @lex



Blijkbaar is het een voorstelling die de avond van uitvoering wordt afgelast.
De door jou genoemde problemen zijn echt wel fundamenteel, die in de voorbereiding worden opgelost.

----------


## rinus bakker

Laten we er maar vanuit gaan dat als de tribune draaischijf niet rond wil 
je bij deze productie ECHT een probleem hebt.
Want je kunt moeilijk de Hal - met de verschillende decors - rond de tribune laten draaien.
Voor het handmatig laten draaien moet je instant 4 Airbus380's uit China 
(het moet wel betaalbaar blijven kwa arbeidsloon) laten overvliegen.
En dat is nou net weer FF te lang vliegen.
Plus die hebben geen landingsvergunning op Valkenburg.
Dus ligt het deze keer - net als al die andere keren - gewoon: "aan de techniek". 

Over het probleem lijstje van *@lex:*
Ooit (1998) moesten we zo nodig al die *fysieke overbelasting* te lijf vanwege de oplopende WAO gevallen. 
En dus moesten er 'gemechaniseerde' trekkenwanden komen.  :Cool: 
Waarover daarna nog precies 1 nanoseconde werd nagedacht.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Want vervolgens moesten die mechanische dingen alsnog 'geautomatiseerd' worden - en liefst voor dezelfde prijs.
Waarna wel de suggestie werd gewekt dat je met die computer-hijs-installaties vervolgens 
wel de meest idiote changementen zou kunnen doen.
Wat natuurlijk een leugen (illusie?) bleek.
Maar natuurlijk ook omdat de eisen (aan gebruik, techniek en veiligheid) 
vooraf totaal niet waren vastgelegd en doordacht. 
(In 1994 was er een VPT-CvA-werkgroep dit dit nadenken al eens had voorgesteld, 
maar dat werd toen (nog) in de wind geslagen.)

En dat nu half Nederland zit met een krakkemik-wand, dat is dus dank zij de ArbeidsInspectie 
en de nalatigheid van de "Commisie VGW-T".
Daar zat waarschijnlijk helemaal niemand bij die iets van machines en besturingen snapte 
(_allemaal alleen maar touwwanden gewend?_) maar wel vond dat ze de "*Norm2*" over ons konden "uitvaardigen".  :Mad: 

En vervolgens speelden adviseurs en installateurs een spelletje zwijgen (want zakken vullen!) 
en naar elkaar gaan lopen wijzen bij die gevallen waar het goed fout is gegaan.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
_De installateurs zijn (deels) over de kop._
_De schouwburgen zitten nu met de "gebraden trekken"._ 
_Maar de huichelende "Pilatussen" zijn nog steeds in bedrijf, en roepen nu allemaal heel hard "SIL3"!_ 
Ook op plaatsen waar dat nergens op slaat. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

En nu - nadat een flink aantal kalveren zijn verzopen - gaan we het in een nieuw gevormde praat-club 
hebben over hoe we putdeksels zouden moeten keuren.  :Frown: 
Niet over de eigenschappen van dit soort putdeksels - zoals sterkte, gewicht, omvang, de passing/toleraties, 
en desnoods het SIL niveau ervan.  :Confused: 
Nee, over hoe en wie en wanneer ze gekeurd zouden moeten worden.
(moe!)  :Embarrassment: 
*De fouten uit het verleden zijn een garantie voor de herhaling nu*! :EEK!:

----------


## Junior

Ik gok een storing in de geluids tafel...

----------


## @lex

Wat zeg je?

@lex

----------


## Junior

dat is technisch het moeilijkste stukje in deze voorstelling. 
Mocht der een storing zijn is deze ook niet even 1 2 3 op te lossen aangezien dit echt een complexe mengtafel is. 
Dat ik weet is er maar een iemand die deze tafel kan programmeren, en die is niet zo even in nederland.

----------


## Timo Beckman

Er zijn echt wel meer mensen die die "tafel" kunnen programeren . 
Het lijkt me slim om niet te gaan lopen speculeren over wat er fout is gegaan of waar die storing heeft plaats gevonden tot dat er meer bekent is of wordt gemaakt .

----------


## daviddewaard

misschien was het toilet wel verstopt  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
op deed de airco het niet

----------


## Junior

> Er zijn echt wel meer mensen die die "tafel" kunnen programeren . 
> Het lijkt me slim om niet te gaan lopen speculeren over wat er fout is gegaan of waar die storing heeft plaats gevonden tot dat er meer bekent is of wordt gemaakt .



Ik heb toch uit zeer betrouwbare bron vernomen dat er maar een iemand is die deze meyer console goed kan programmeren.

Verder zeg ik alleen wat ik verdenk, ga der niet vanuit dat ze nog bekend gaan maken wat der mis is gegaan.

----------


## ethen

> Ik heb toch uit zeer betrouwbare bron vernomen dat er maar een iemand is die deze meyer console goed kan programmeren.
> 
> Verder zeg ik alleen wat ik verdenk, ga der niet vanuit dat ze nog bekend gaan maken wat der mis is gegaan.



hallo,

dit vind ik echt een onzin verhaal.
Ik weet welk bedrijf de tafel hier heeft staan en ik kan je verzekeren als er een probleem is dat deze meteen word gemaakt of vervangen wordt.
en geloof me he is geen klein bedrijf. maar ik noem geen namen.

----------


## Junior

Ik weet ook wel bedrijf deze tafel hier heeft staan.

Mag jij mij uitgaan leggen hoe ze deze custom build console gaan vervangen?
Tevens is het niet iemand van het bedrijf welke deze tafel heeft geleverd die hem heeft geprogrameerd....... Maar dat is een van de technische mannen bij meyer zelf vandaan geweest.

Niets tegen de bijden bedrijven maar deze console is zo complex dat als hier een flinke storing in zit je dit niet 123 oplost.

----------


## Junior

Maar goed we weten allemaal niet of dit het probleem is dus waarom hier nog verder op in gaan.

En waarschijnlijk kent niemand op dit forum deze tafel.....

----------


## Timo Beckman

Je hebt het steeds over een "tafel" . Het is een controll surface voor een flinke processor (meerdere maar goed) .
De processor is hier op het forum een keer benadert als een grote telefoon centrale dus inderdaad waarschijnlijk zijn er hier niet veel mensen die er mee om zouden kunnen gaan hoewel er zijn plenty mensen slim met netwerk verbindingen en programeren dus ik kan me vergissen . 

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/liv...ts-nieuws.html

----------


## Junior

Sorry voor het het noemen van een tafel maar dit is automatisme.

Maar laten we nu weer back on topic gaan? 
Jullie geloven wat jullie willen geloven. nu kan ik mijn bron en jullie kwa kennis inschatten.
waarbij ik toch meer geneigd ben mijn bron te geloven, tot iemand van jullie met feiten komt natuurlijk.

----------


## Timo Beckman

Quotes

Dat ik weet is er maar een iemand die deze tafel kan programmeren, en die is niet zo even in nederland. 

Ik heb toch uit zeer betrouwbare bron vernomen dat er maar een iemand is die deze meyer console goed kan programmeren.
Verder zeg ik alleen wat ik verdenk, ga der niet vanuit dat ze nog bekend gaan maken wat der mis is gegaan. 

Jullie geloven wat jullie willen geloven. nu kan ik mijn bron en jullie kwa kennis inschatten.
waarbij ik toch meer geneigd ben mijn bron te geloven, tot iemand van jullie met feiten komt natuurlijk.
einde quotes 

@junior
Je veronderstelt een hoop en komt met een "bron" zonder uberhaupt te vermelden waar deze bron vandaan komt .
Ik zat effe te kijken op de site van soldaat van oranje en ze draaien momenteel gewoon voorstellingen wat betekent dat die man van meyer toch 1 2 3 in nederland aanwezig was of dat ze een back-up hadden van het eea als het al de que consolle of de processor was . Is het niet hier dan wel bij een andere vestiging van meyersound of het bedrijf wat de spullen levert voor deze productie .

Verder denk ik niet dat we er nog wat over gaan horen daar veel bedrijven die digitaal spul leveren of produceren dit soort problemen eerst proberen op te lossen en  vervolgens er voor zorgen dat het niet nog een keer gebeurd . 

Ik heb het ooit een keer mee gemaakt dat een internationaal tourende artiest een show verloor en dit is op zijn minst niet fijn te noemen . Het belangrijkste is dat er actie wordt ondernomen om het in de toekomst te voorkomen . Er over discuseren kan altijd nog .

Ik heb het eea aan storingen gehad in de begin periode van London Architect (7 jaar geleden) en de BSS blu's en er werd altijd zeer goed op gereageerd door de heren in engeland cq belgie nederland . 
Op een dag heb ik 3 BLU80's om zeep geholpen 1 van mezelf en daarna nog 2 (van de importeur) om te laten zien wat ik deed en het probleem te traceren . Daar ik alles goed deed en volgens het manual is het probleem in engeland verder onder handen genomen en kreeg ik een nieuwe unit daar het niet mijn fout was . Het enige wat niet gewaardeerd (werd) wordt is een hoop veronderstellingen en verhalen van 3den die zo maar op het internet geventileert (werden) worden .

----------


## Junior

Toch lastig weer back on topic te gaan??

Ik zeg niet wie mijn bron is omdat mij het niet gepast lijkt deze hier te vermelden.
Dat ze de console/dsp binnen een dag weer opgelapt zouden krijgen geloof ik best ik twijfel echt niet aan het personeel bij meyer hoor.

ik zeg alleen wat ik verdenk waarna iedereen over mij heen valt? 
Gelukkig zijn we allemaal meyer technici hier op het forum en mogen we allemaal dagelijks dit soort producties draaien. 
En vooral weten we het allemaal beter..

Voor de zoveelste, keer raar dat ik dit als 16 jarige tegen jou moet zeggen.
LETS GET BACK ON TOPIC!

----------


## Gast1401081

1  idd. Sorry Mod, was ff laat nog op de iphone, en kon alle lettertjes zo gauw niet vinden op mn toetsenbordje  
2  tafel, dsp, stuurunit, : al die dingen hebben een zero-reset, met een applicatie. Reset knopje drukken, configuratie laden, applicatie laden, en gaan met dat spul. De meest cruciale factoren zijn toch redundant uitgevoerd. 
3  was niet de vraag van mij of de tafel nou van MeyerSound was ( leuk, das nieuw voor mij, MeyerSound-tafels. Met de D-mitri is er wel een platform, maar das nog niet operationeel, volgens mij...) of dat de tech's binnen 1 uur ter plaatse kunnen zijn ( als de tafel van Meyer was geweest had ik het toch moeten kunnen, en Timo ook, trouwens...We gaan regelmatig op cursus om systeemonafhankelijk te meten en te regelen ) maar wat er eigenlijk WEL misging. 
4  heeft een productie als Soldaat van Oranje uiteraard de kritische systeem-punten redundant.

----------


## Timo Beckman

Ik zou het niet kunnen (op dit moment wie weet over een jaar of wat) om d-mitri aan de gang te krijgen .
Ik heb totaal geen ervaring met dit systeem . Ik heb wel een tijdje met de software zitten spelen en proberen maar dat is al een jaar of wat terug .
D-mitri is trouwens al een tijdje operationeel . Als je vorig jaar de constellation set-up op frankfurt hebt beluisterd dan heb je volgens mij d-mitri aan het werk gehoord

----------


## Gast1401081

> ....
> D-mitri is trouwens al een tijdje operationeel . ....



zal kunnen, maar de website geeft nog steeds prelim - data op. 
Nog niet commercieel inzetbaar dus, volgens mij........
Verder kan ik me niet indenken dat ze het bedieningspaneel ( blender, schuiver, knoppendoos) eruit gelaten hebben voor de nederlandsche schuifelaars.En das ook nog niet zichtbaar op de site.

----------


## Strata

Dag mensen,

Mijn ouders waren naar de voorstelling geweest (voor zover die er was...) 
Ik heb ook wel interesse voor licht en geluids techniek enz. dus was ook wel benieuwd wat er nu mis was. Een paar dagen later ontvingen we deze mail van de musicalmensen. Hoop dat ik jullie zo een beetje help :P Dit is tevens mijn introductie hier, ben drummer in een aantal bands en doe hier en daar wat kleine dingetjes qua geluid.






> Beste Soldaat van Oranje bezoeker,
> 
> Donderdag 9 jl. hebben wij tot onze grote spijt Soldaat van Oranje  De Musical niet kunnen spelen. *Die avond,dat u onze gast was, bleek rond 19.00 uur dat er een storing in ons geluidssysteem zat.* Onze geluidstechnici hebben er alles aan gedaan om de storing te verhelpen.
> 
> Toen bleek dat dat niet op korte termijn lukte, hebben we u wat te drinken aangeboden en verzocht langer in de foyer te blijven. Vervolgens werd rond 20:30 uur duidelijk dat de oplossing van het probleem nog niet in zicht was. We hebben op dat moment definitief moeten besluiten de voorstelling niet door te laten gaan. *Uiteindelijk hebben onze technici s nachts om 02:30 uur het probleem gevonden en op kunnen lossen.*
> 
> Acteurs Matteo van der Grijn (Erik), Marlijn Weerdenburg (Charlotte) en Jorrit Ruijs (Bram) hebben u deze vervelende boodschap moeten brengen. Bovendien hebben zij u op de hoogte kunnen stellen dat u op 26 juni of 5 november als nog kan komen genieten van Soldaat van Oranje. 
> 
> See Tickets zal daarom op korte termijn contact met u opnemen zodat u een ticket kunt boeken voor één van de eerder genoemde data. Mocht ook die niet mogelijk zijn, dan kunt u wellicht met See Tickets een alternatief vinden.
> ...



Grz, Strata

----------


## Junior

Wat zei ik?.....

----------


## mvdmeulen

@Junior,
Met alle respect maar uit de reactie van Strata blijkt in het geheel niet dat het aan de tafel gelegen heeft, geluidssysteem is een nogal globaal begrip in dit verband
Daarnaast vind ik het niet erg netjes om zo door te stoken met reacties al: "wat zei ik?" Een beetje respect voor collega's hier op het forum is zo gek nog niet.  :Wink: 
Tot het moment dat er door iemand van Soldaat van Oranje iets bekend wordt gemaakt blijft het een beetje gissen naar de specifieke oorzaak van de problemen aldaar.

----------


## Junior

> hallo,
> 
> dit vind ik echt een onzin verhaal.
> Ik weet welk bedrijf de tafel hier heeft staan en ik kan je verzekeren als er een probleem is dat deze meteen word gemaakt of vervangen wordt.
> en geloof me he is geen klein bedrijf. maar ik noem geen namen.



Het was meer een reactie hier op.
Mij voor gek verklaren maar zelf niet goed ingelicht zijn.

Ik wil best respect hebben voor collega's hier als dit ook wederzijds is en ik niet voor gek word verklaard om wat ik verdenk.  Of omdat ik mijn bron niet bekend wil maken.

Respect geen probleem, maar dat moet toch echt van twee kanten komen en ik voel mij niet gerespecteerd door de heren die mij voor gek verklaren.
Kan ook een denk fout van mij zijn. mocht dat zo zijn dan hoor ik dat graag.

----------


## moderator

Ik verdenk sommige mensen van een kort lontje.
Omdat dit een forum is waar een professionele instelling (!) wordt verwacht van de deelnemers komt er een net zo profi hangslot op deze discussie.
Verzoek aan mensen om niet altijd het laatste woord te willen hebben ( wie de schoen past trekke hem aan...)

Kusjes,
Modje

----------


## moderator

meer aanvullende info over de audio bij deze musical, Met dank aan Musicsupport voor het doorsturen van de link: http://www.alcons.nl/site/news_item.php?news=90

----------

